
Windows Sandbox - benaadams
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Windows-Kernel-Internals/Windows-Sandbox/ba-p/301849
======
Analemma_
Ironically, even though the recommended use for this in the opening paragraph
is to combat malware, I think that will be the one thing this feature is no
good at. Doesn’t even moderately sophisticated malware these days try to
detect if it’s in a sandbox environment? A fresh-out-of-the-box Windows
install must be a giant red flag for that.

But I’m not complaining, because I can think of many other awesome uses for
this. It’s great to both have such a useful feature and see that the Windows
kernel team is still pressing ahead with new technology.

------
crummy
Wow, hardware accelerated rendering even? That's pretty slick.

